# Who Is The 'Roided-Out Bald Guy?



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

You know, the mascot type guy that frisks the fighters before they enter the cage, and they always show a shot of him looking tough at the beginnings of their DVD's. 

Who is that guy, and why? If he's so friggin badass then why doesn't he step in the cage and fight?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ill try to find he guys name give me a little bit


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bas had somthing to do with KOTC at the begining, mabye that was supposed to be him on the logo.. but I have no idea who that guy is.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

thats how the kotc rolls.


there trademark is a greasy bald guy on roids and trashy ring girls


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i guess its just kinda like ufc back in the day with the roided guy with a belt on its just a logo


----------



## Kodanshi (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I know who you mean! I once lent my Dad a DVD of one of those matches and he asked me: “Was that Stone Cold Steve Austin checking the fighters out before they went in?” :laugh:​


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Kodanshi said:


> Oh yeah, I know who you mean! I once lent my Dad a DVD of one of those matches and he asked me: “Was that Stone Cold Steve Austin checking the fighters out before they went in?” :laugh:​


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
I could see a dad saying something like that about that dude... haha that kills me


----------



## Pitman (Apr 11, 2007)

*Icon*

His name is Brad. I know it's easy to bash on a guy you don't know but I can tell you when Brad is not working with youth groups he is in the cage fixing thoseugly cuts and making sure the fight s can continue.
Nice guy and has time for everyone. If you are ever at a KOTC event be sure to take some time and say hello to Brad.


----------



## Kodanshi (Apr 4, 2007)

Pitman said:


> His name is Brad. I know it's easy to bash on a guy you don't know but I can tell you when Brad is not working with youth groups he is in the cage fixing thoseugly cuts and making sure the fight s can continue.
> Nice guy and has time for everyone. If you are ever at a KOTC event be sure to take some time and say hello to Brad.


Hi Brad’s boyfriend! Make sure you make an introductory thread all about you on the Introductions & Greetings section of this board! :thumbsup:


----------



## bootyclause (Feb 25, 2007)

I should get a prize for knowing his name is Brad Varrett


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Pitman said:


> His name is Brad. I know it's easy to bash on a guy you don't know but I can tell you when Brad is not working with youth groups he is in the cage fixing thoseugly cuts and making sure the fight s can continue.
> Nice guy and has time for everyone. If you are ever at a KOTC event be sure to take some time and say hello to Brad.


Jesus, he gives this thing a run for its money!:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Also, I'd love to see this guy get in the cage with Big John McCarthy. Seriously, I'd pay big bucks for that.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

haha fedor>all, I didn't know dogs came in puddles.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> haha fedor>all, I didn't know dogs came in puddles.


lol it's news to me as well :laugh:


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Pitman said:


> His name is Brad. I know it's easy to bash on a guy you don't know but I can tell you when Brad is not working with youth groups he is in the cage fixing thoseugly cuts and making sure the fight s can continue.
> Nice guy and has time for everyone. If you are ever at a KOTC event be sure to take some time and say hello to Brad.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

So you bumped an almost year old thread to say it looks like someone is shitting? Nice.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

NOLA_JACK said:


> So you bumped an almost year old thread to say it looks like someone is shitting? Nice.


ive already been penalized so shut the f**k up


----------

